# Which Category Do You Like?



## dwpenworks (Nov 13, 2005)

Curiosity led me to ask this question.  Thought it would be interesting.  Vote for the best one please.  I can't post all the categories but I will try my best to list the ones I think are most liked by all of us penturners.  I'll start this off by voting for the "Show Off Your Pens Category."  Close Second is "Casual Conversation."  What Do you all think? 

p.s.  I realize not all the categories are here, if its not here comment about it below.


----------



## coach (Nov 13, 2005)

I cannot vote since it is locked.


----------



## dwpenworks (Nov 13, 2005)

very sorry about that guys and gals I have unlocked it now I think.


----------



## Dario (Nov 13, 2005)

I love pens but like people more...so casual conversation [].


----------



## rtjw (Nov 14, 2005)

The knowledge here is very vast and more than anywhere else, but the everyday laugh I always need comes from Casual Conversation.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 14, 2005)

I really like the soyp section to see the member's ingenuity but as you say a close second is casual conversation.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hard to pick one. 'penturning', 'show off' and 'casual conversation' all rank #1 for me.


----------



## MDWine (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm glad that I don't have to pick just one to read, I read each one several times a day!!


----------



## Daniel (Nov 14, 2005)

I had to vote for casual conversation, not a knock to those still really into the penturning threads, and not saying I don't like them. but a lot of those topics start to sound like a broken record after a while. casual conversation has that you never know what you will get thing going for it all the time.
pen photography would be my second as it gets talked about far less so it doesn't get quite so familiar.


----------

